# vacationer vs. mountian aire



## benvau (Nov 2, 2003)

I cant' decide what to purchase.  I have two Class A gas coaches speced out. Both pretty loaded. Both fairly comprabable.

The Vacationer is $95k
The Mountain Aire is $115k
(both reflect the 25% discount of retail)

Is the Newmark quality worth 20k over the Monaco product?

Any advice is appreciated.

Crhis


----------



## C Nash (Nov 3, 2003)

vacationer vs. mountian aire

benvau,
We have the 32PBD Vacationer 2002 F53 Ford V10 and have been very pleased Great gas milage 9.2, power ok, engine is little noisey when downshift in mountains but not to the point that it really bothers me. Monaco service has been good but the only time I needed them was for the frame recall.  Went to Monaco center in Leesburg Fl and repair was done when promised and personel were great.  The Mountain Aire is also a great product IMO and the warrenty may be longer than Monaco.  Either is a good coach in my opinion and I would go with the one that fit my budget and had the floor plan wanted.  20k will pay a lot of nights camping. Expect problems with a new coach and you will not be disapointed


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 19, 2003)

vacationer vs. mountian aire

Chelse, are you a long time RVer?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2003)

vacationer vs. mountian aire

Hi Adam, would 40+ years make me as a long time RVer? :laugh:  Never had a bad rv  even the tents were great :approve:


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 24, 2003)

vacationer vs. mountian aire

l


----------



## Edmund A Skibinski (Jan 10, 2004)

vacationer vs. mountian aire

  Chris, I believe the Newmar is worth the extra money,of coarse we have a Mountain Aire so I could be bias in my choice,we have had several Newmar products over the years,and been very pleased with their units.


----------

